# Esami rischio trombosi pre vaccino Covid Astrazeneca. Cosa fare.



## admin (25 Marzo 2021)

Se ne è parlato già QUI ( https://www.milanworld.net/formia-f...ino-si-valuta-nesso-vt101434.html#post2298327 ) ma utilizzo questo topic per mettere in evidenza la questione, nel caso qualcuno volesse conoscere la propria predisposizione personale a sviluppare trombi e/o ad avere problemi di coagualazione in previsione della vaccinazione anti Covid, in particolare con Astrazeneca.

Quelli di seguito, sono dei pacchetti ad hoc creati dalla bravissima dottoressa del laboratorio in cui effettuo le analisi. Ovviamente, potete richiedere i singoli esami al vostro laboratorio di fiducia.

Per soggetti giovani o relativamente giovani credo basti un check up della coagulazione.


----------



## Tobi (26 Marzo 2021)

Ciao ragazzi. Anni fa dovevo operarmi al setto nasale e l'intervento fu rimandato due o tre volte perché nelle analisi pre-intervento veniva fuori che avevo la Coagulazione bassa. Dovetti fare una cura di vitamina K per far salire il valore. Cura di almeno 1 mese. Quindi in virtù di questo, se facessi il vaccino, sono azzi amari o sbaglio?


----------



## sharp (26 Marzo 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi. Anni fa dovevo operarmi al setto nasale e l'intervento fu rimandato due o tre volte perché nelle analisi pre-intervento veniva fuori che avevo la Coagulazione bassa. Dovetti fare una cura di vitamina K per far salire il valore. Cura di almeno 1 mese. Quindi in virtù di questo, se facessi il vaccino, sono azzi amari o sbaglio?



Non sono un medico, ma da quel che ho letto dovrebbe essere il contrario. I trombi sono coaguli di sangue.


----------



## tifosa asRoma (26 Marzo 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi. Anni fa dovevo operarmi al setto nasale e l'intervento fu rimandato due o tre volte perché nelle analisi pre-intervento veniva fuori che avevo la Coagulazione bassa. Dovetti fare una cura di vitamina K per far salire il valore. Cura di almeno 1 mese. Quindi in virtù di questo, se facessi il vaccino, sono azzi amari o sbaglio?



no hai il problema contrario a quello che potrebbe essere un fattore di rischio


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se ne è parlato già QUI ( https://www.milanworld.net/formia-f...ino-si-valuta-nesso-vt101434.html#post2298327 ) ma utilizzo questo topic per mettere in evidenza la questione, nel caso qualcuno volesse conoscere la propria predisposizione personale a sviluppare trombi e/o ad avere problemi di coagualazione in previsione della vaccinazione anti Covid, in particolare con Astrazeneca.
> 
> Quelli di seguito, sono dei pacchetti ad hoc creati dalla bravissima dottoressa del laboratorio in cui effettuo le analisi. Ovviamente, potete richiedere i singoli esami al vostro laboratorio di fiducia.
> 
> Per soggetti giovani o relativamente giovani credo basti un check up della coagulazione.



Avere almeno dei dati in mano come questi certamente può aiutare per avere un quadro clinico più completo ma fin quando non si capirà ( o non ci diranno) cosa innesca e dove lo innesca il vaccino il meccanismo che porta a fenomeni trombotici ne usciremo mai.

La coagulazione del sangue ottimale viaggia su equilibri sottili e se la bilancia pende da una parte anzichè dall'altra si può andare incontro ad emorragie anzichè fenomeni trombotici.
O vogliono dare in dotazione a chi si sottopone al vaccino la cardiospirina??


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se ne è parlato già QUI ( https://www.milanworld.net/formia-f...ino-si-valuta-nesso-vt101434.html#post2298327 ) ma utilizzo questo topic per mettere in evidenza la questione, nel caso qualcuno volesse conoscere la propria predisposizione personale a sviluppare trombi e/o ad avere problemi di coagualazione in previsione della vaccinazione anti Covid, in particolare con Astrazeneca.
> 
> Quelli di seguito, sono dei pacchetti ad hoc creati dalla bravissima dottoressa del laboratorio in cui effettuo le analisi. Ovviamente, potete richiedere i singoli esami al vostro laboratorio di fiducia.
> 
> Per soggetti giovani o relativamente giovani credo basti un check up della coagulazione.



Aldilà dell’ottima idea del thread comunque il vaccino Astra ti porta dei sintomi abbastanza rilevanti (nel foglio illustrativo lo spiegava ottimamente). Io l’ho fatto da quasi 48 ore e mi sento a pezzi, febbre che oscilla tra i 37 e 38 gradi, difficoltà a riposare. Il medico mi ha prescritto una Tachipirina 1000 ogni 6 ore.


----------



## Marilson (26 Marzo 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aldilà dell’ottima idea del thread comunque il vaccino Astra ti porta dei sintomi abbastanza rilevanti (nel foglio illustrativo lo spiegava ottimamente). Io l’ho fatto da quasi 48 ore e mi sento a pezzi, febbre che oscilla tra i 37 e 38 gradi, difficoltà a riposare. Il medico mi ha prescritto una Tachipirina 1000 ogni 6 ore.



il mio capo lo ha fatto 2 giorni fa ed e' nella stessa tua situazione


----------



## wildfrank (26 Marzo 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aldilà dell’ottima idea del thread comunque il vaccino Astra ti porta dei sintomi abbastanza rilevanti (nel foglio illustrativo lo spiegava ottimamente). Io l’ho fatto da quasi 48 ore e mi sento a pezzi, febbre che oscilla tra i 37 e 38 gradi, difficoltà a riposare. Il medico mi ha prescritto una Tachipirina 1000 ogni 6 ore.



Vabbè dai. Sintomi come questi ci possono stare, ma l'importante è raccontarla ai nipotini.


----------



## wildfrank (26 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avere almeno dei dati in mano come questi certamente può aiutare per avere un quadro clinico più completo ma fin quando non si capirà ( o non ci diranno) cosa innesca e dove lo innesca il vaccino il meccanismo che porta a fenomeni trombotici ne usciremo mai.
> 
> La coagulazione del sangue ottimale viaggia su equilibri sottili e se la bilancia pende da una parte anzichè dall'altra si può andare incontro ad emorragie anzichè fenomeni trombotici.
> O vogliono dare in dotazione a chi si sottopone al vaccino la *cardiospirina*??



Anch'io avevo fatto grossolanamente questo pensiero, ma probabilmente ci sono variabili che sfuggono, e che sono soggettive. Meglio andarci con i piedi di piombo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (26 Marzo 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi. Anni fa dovevo operarmi al setto nasale e l'intervento fu rimandato due o tre volte perché nelle analisi pre-intervento veniva fuori che avevo la Coagulazione bassa. Dovetti fare una cura di vitamina K per far salire il valore. Cura di almeno 1 mese. Quindi in virtù di questo, se facessi il vaccino, sono azzi amari o sbaglio?


Se è ancora così non c'è problema perchè è il contrario e in caso di operazione eri a rischio emoraggia.




Admin ha scritto:


> Se ne è parlato già QUI ( https://www.milanworld.net/formia-f...ino-si-valuta-nesso-vt101434.html#post2298327 ) ma utilizzo questo topic per mettere in evidenza la questione, nel caso qualcuno volesse conoscere la propria predisposizione personale a sviluppare trombi e/o ad avere problemi di coagualazione in previsione della vaccinazione anti Covid, in particolare con Astrazeneca.
> 
> Quelli di seguito, sono dei pacchetti ad hoc creati dalla bravissima dottoressa del laboratorio in cui effettuo le analisi. Ovviamente, potete richiedere i singoli esami al vostro laboratorio di fiducia.
> 
> Per soggetti giovani o relativamente giovani credo basti un check up della coagulazione.


Sarebbe utile sapere che valori bisogna guardare per capire, visto anche che non li fanno fare gratis, per chi ha già degli esami abbastanza recenti. Forse INR e PTT sono più importanti di tutti?


----------



## Alfabri (26 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Avere almeno dei dati in mano come questi certamente può aiutare per avere un quadro clinico più completo ma fin quando non si capirà ( o non ci diranno) cosa innesca e dove lo innesca il vaccino il meccanismo che porta a fenomeni trombotici ne usciremo mai.
> 
> La coagulazione del sangue ottimale viaggia su equilibri sottili e se la bilancia pende da una parte anzichè dall'altra si può andare incontro ad emorragie anzichè fenomeni trombotici.
> O vogliono dare in dotazione a chi si sottopone al vaccino la cardiospirina??



Perdonami, solo per precisare che la cardioaspirina è un (blando) antiaggregante, non un anticoagulante, per correttezza di informazione per chi legge. Ciò significa che ha una certa efficacia nella prevenzione dei fenomeni trombotici nel distretto arterioso (es. coronarie, arterie cerebrali, leggi infarto e ictus) ma praticamente nessun effetto nella prevenzione delle trombosi venose (e della eventualmente conseguente embolia polmonare), che è il problema che si sta ponendo (da parte dei media, non da parte della scienza) per quanto concerne Astrazeneca.


----------



## mil77 (26 Marzo 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Aldilà dell’ottima idea del thread comunque il vaccino Astra ti porta dei sintomi abbastanza rilevanti (nel foglio illustrativo lo spiegava ottimamente). Io l’ho fatto da quasi 48 ore e mi sento a pezzi, febbre che oscilla tra i 37 e 38 gradi, difficoltà a riposare. Il medico mi ha prescritto una Tachipirina 1000 ogni 6 ore.



Quelli sono gli effetti tipici di tutti i vaccini. In ogni caso il mio medico soprattutto con astra consiglia di prendere tachipirina 4/6 ore prima del vaccino e 4/6 ore dopo. Le 5/6 persone che conosco che hanno fatto così non hanno avuto nessun sintomo


----------



## Andreas89 (26 Marzo 2021)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Quelli sono gli effetti tipici di tutti i vaccini. In ogni caso il mio medico soprattutto con astra consiglia di prendere tachipirina 4/6 ore prima del vaccino e 4/6 ore dopo. Le 5/6 persone che conosco che hanno fatto così non hanno avuto nessun sintomo



Ho preso la Tachipirina 3 ore prima e dopo il vaccino. Nonostante questo prime 48 ore dure, però da qualche ora mi sento meglio.


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Marzo 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Perdonami, solo per precisare che la cardioaspirina è un (blando) antiaggregante, non un anticoagulante, per correttezza di informazione per chi legge. Ciò significa che ha una certa efficacia nella prevenzione dei fenomeni trombotici nel distretto arterioso (es. coronarie, arterie cerebrali, leggi infarto e ictus) ma praticamente nessun effetto nella prevenzione delle trombosi venose (e della eventualmente conseguente embolia polmonare), che è il problema che si sta ponendo (da parte dei media, non da parte della scienza) per quanto concerne Astrazeneca.



Era una provocazione la mia, se non si era inteso.
Sono farmacista, oltretutto.
Ho scritto della cardioaspirina perchè dentro questa messinscena sarebbero capaci di dare il 'pacchetto unico', dando per scontato che non si possa immettere nella promo 2x1 il warfarin, questo si, anticoagulante.

Non si scherza con la coagulazione del sangue .


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Era una provocazione la mia, se non si era inteso.
> Sono farmacista, oltretutto.
> Ho scritto della cardioaspirina perchè dentro questa messinscena sarebbero capaci di dare il 'pacchetto unico', dando per scontato che non si possa immettere nella promo 2x1 il warfarin, questo si, anticoagulante.
> 
> Non si scherza con la coagulazione del sangue .



Ciao Peppe,
Sempre a proposito di farmaci, sarebbe carino dare il tiopental sodico a questi signori per sapere finalmente la verità....non credi?


----------



## diavoloINme (26 Marzo 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ciao Peppe,
> Sempre a proposito di farmaci,* sarebbe carino dare il tiopental sodico *a questi signori per sapere finalmente la verità....non credi?



Ciaooo Edooooo 
Eroe!!! 

Dubito potremmo ottenere risultati soddisfacenti con questi mascalzoni perchè nemmeno loro sanno dove finisce la persona e dove inizia il personaggio.
Il mentitore seriale arriva a mentire anche a se stesso.


----------



## hakaishin (26 Marzo 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ciaooo Edooooo
> Eroe!!!
> 
> Dubito potremmo ottenere risultati soddisfacenti con questi mascalzoni perchè nemmeno loro sanno dove finisce la persona e dove inizia il personaggio.
> Il mentitore seriale arriva a mentire anche a se stesso.


Molto probabile..ma sai, senza inibizioni magari ci dicono qualcosa di divertente....o tragico..


----------



## mabadi (26 Marzo 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> Se ne è parlato già QUI ( https://www.milanworld.net/formia-f...ino-si-valuta-nesso-vt101434.html#post2298327 ) ma utilizzo questo topic per mettere in evidenza la questione, nel caso qualcuno volesse conoscere la propria predisposizione personale a sviluppare trombi e/o ad avere problemi di coagualazione in previsione della vaccinazione anti Covid, in particolare con Astrazeneca.
> 
> Quelli di seguito, sono dei pacchetti ad hoc creati dalla bravissima dottoressa del laboratorio in cui effettuo le analisi. Ovviamente, potete richiedere i singoli esami al vostro laboratorio di fiducia.
> 
> Per soggetti giovani o relativamente giovani credo basti un check up della coagulazione.



ok se uno è positivo ? che si deve fare?


----------



## admin (26 Marzo 2021)

mabadi ha scritto:


> ok se uno è positivo ? che si deve fare?



In quel caso lo si chiede al medico


----------



## mabadi (29 Marzo 2021)

Onestamente non capisco secondo me questa vaccinazione finirà in procura.
Io ho il fattore Leiden V ma posso fare lo stesso Astrazeneca e quindi mi faranno quello, pertanto gli esami indicati servono solo se stai male (sic).
Sono andato a vedere i modelli del consenso informato e denotato evidente carenze.
Nell'attuale si afferma _"In seguito alla somministrazione del Vaccino COVID-19 AstraZeneca è stata osservata molto raramente una combinazione di coaguli di sangue e livelli bassi di piastrine, in alcuni casi con la presenza di sanguinamento. In alcuni casi gravi si sono manifestati coaguli di sangue in posizioni diverse o insolite come pure coagulazione o sanguinamento eccessivi in tutto il corpo. I casi più gravi segnalati sono molto rari: circa 20 milioni di persone in Europa (incluso il Regno Unito) hanno ricevuto il vaccino al 16 marzo 2021 e l'EMA (Agenzia europea dei medicinali) ha riscontrato 7 casi di trombi in più vasi sanguigni (coagulazione intravascolare disseminata, CID) e 18 casi di trombosi cerebrale. La maggior parte di questi casi si è verificata entro i primi sette-quattordici giorni successivi alla vaccinazione e si è verificata principalmente in donne sotto i 55 anni di età. Tuttavia, un numero maggiore di donne sotto i 55 anni ha ricevuto il vaccino rispetto ad altre persone. Alcuni casi hanno avuto esito fatale"_
tuttavia si precisa che "_Il Comitato per la valutazione dei rischi per la farmacovigilanza (PRAC) dell’EMA, nella riunione straordinaria del 18 marzo 2021, ha concluso che i benefici del Vaccino COVID-19 AstraZeneca nel combattere la minaccia ancora diffusa del COVID-19 (che a sua volta provoca problemi di coagulazione e può essere fatale) continuano a superare il rischio di effetti indesiderati. Il vaccino non è associato ad un aumento del rischio complessivo di eventi legati a trombi (eventi tromboembolici) in coloro che lo ricevono”_.
Ma tuttavia nessuna controindicazione.

Nell'ultimo modulo è scomparsa per magia la percentuale di efficacia del vaccino AstraZeneca che nel modulo precedente era indicato dopo due dosi, al 59.5% 

Adesso in disparte la circostanza dei morti, in quanto può essere che l'effetto ci sia per tutti i vaccini e che il modulo del consenso informato sul punto sia da indagine della procura, ma a maggior ragione nell'ipotesi in cui solo AstraZeneca ha questo "piccolo "inconveniente come scegli lo Stato quale vaccino dare ed a chi?
Non c'è dubbio che l'approvvigionamento è attivo per tutte le tipologie, appare oggettivo che AstraZeneca provochi comunque nella maggior parte dei casi lesioni fisiche non gravi (febbre ecc), aggiungiamo che Atrazeneca sarà efficace per una percentuale non più nota fra tre mesi.
La domanda quindi su come si seleziona la tipologia di vaccino da somministrare appare logica.

Passi in una prima fase in cui lo si è somministrato a personale sanitario in quanto è necessaria una rapida immunità, alle persone anziane da 80 anni in su perchè AstraZeneca non è efficace ( a79 è efficace ci mettono la firma?) , alle persone con patologie, ma finite queste categorie ( e dovremmo esserci) come e chi sceglie?
In base a quale criterio lo Stato decide che tu ti devi farti 4 giorni a casa con la febbre e tu no?


Nelle faq dell'AIFA si dice che non puoi scegliere e richiama un documento del Ministero della Salute relativo alla strategia vaccinale che non dice nulla sul punto.


----------

